# Does anybody actually....



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

...hunt for band-tailed pigeon? I have always been curious as I have never come across any in the mountains that I know of. Any pics? I'm not really interested in hunting them, but more want to know if anybody here or that you know does.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Think I'm going to start they seem to be everywhere.

Never mind those are the invasive doves I'm seeing


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have always wondered the same. Let alone, I wonder if it is worth eating?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yup... back in the 80's there used to be big flocks of them in the wheat fields where Micron is now. Not crappy city pigeons, wild band-tails. I'd try for them every chance I got. Good eating too.

Saw a flock out in Ceder Fort the day before the season opened this year.


-DallanC


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Had some amazing shoots in the 80's and up though the early 2000's but kind of stopped hunting them at some point and I really don't know why. Had private ground in SU that I had access to and when it was full of acorns the pigeons could get thick. Lots of fun and pretty good eating. Far more sporting targets then doves and they really took a solid hit to bring down. Kind of miss those day's now I think about it:-(


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I used to see them here and there on Cedar Mountain when I was a teenager. Got into them pretty thick one year and shot a few. I haven't seen any in years.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I got a tag for them when my father in law had a limited-entry La Sals elk hunt, I saw several flocks when we were scouting for elk but of course once we finished up on the elk hunt they were nowhere to be seen. As I understand it they migrate pretty quickly with bad weather.


----------

